# closures for freeze



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

*TPWD: News Release: Feb. 2, 2011: Temporary Fishing Closure in Place on Texas Coast during Freeze* 
www.tpwd.state.tx.us


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Goes from Noon today thru Noon on Saturday


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

good!


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Coast-wide?


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

GOOD !!!!


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Now they just need to stop barge traffic for a couple days


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Nevermind


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Never in my life have I ever seen fishing closed due to weather. What is next, closures for a hurricane to protect the bay system?


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

For Galveston, Moses Lake and Offats from what I saw on the list. I am surprised ship channel near Pelican not closed also. First time I can remember,putting it in the log.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll be out there Saturday morning fishing  Looks to be a great day!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Fishing*



MikeS2942 said:


> Never in my life have I ever seen fishing closed due to weather. What is next, closures for a hurricane to protect the bay system?


Well is has not been done very often but they can do it to protect the fish.

Gater


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

MikeS2942 said:


> Never in my life have I ever seen fishing closed due to weather. What is next, closures for a hurricane to protect the bay system?


It wouldn't have to be that way if we didn't have the irresponsible knuckleheads that go out and foul-hook and net stunned fish in these kinds of conditions.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

They didn't close it last year & we had ice floating in West Bay! Big thing is barge traffic but I saw earlier today barges go up & down the channel...


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> They didn't close it last year & we had ice floating in West Bay! Big thing is barge traffic but I saw earlier today barges go up & down the channel...


I thought they had a temporary closure last year during the big coldspell maybe? Or did I lose track of time somehow?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Y'all come on down to beautiful Balmy Baffin Bay. We're still open for business. :spineyes:


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Why*



FREON said:


> Y'all come on down to beautiful Balmy Baffin Bay. We're still open for business. :spineyes:


Were still open for business here and it's too cold to drive that far when I can catchem 5 minutes from the house.:spineyes:


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

I agree with the closures. As I understand it, most of the fish that will survive inshore will be in holes where there is little current. Assuming they will survive, no sense letting people massacre piles of them at close range while they're all bunched up.

The critical factor, as we know, is whether the temps at the bottom of the sanctuaries get too cold and for how long. Last year some expert said critical is 44 or 45 degrees, if I recall right. I'm sure TPW monitors the bottom temps at Moses and Offats. At least we're not getting air down in the 'teens. If the deep water bottom just gets too cold, there's really nothing else to do except, as another member noted, pray. If barge halts
helps, I'm for that too, but not holding my breath on the deal.

Let's hope the sanctuaries stay warm enough to save enough fish to preserve speck fishing at least close to what we've known since it recovered in the mid-90's. We sure don't wanna go back to '90-'92--give or take a year--populations and start over. We know the stories.

JM$.02 

(The raspberry means I care, just like you do.)


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Glad to see it closed. I can remember watching a bunch of idiots snagging big trout in Conn Brown Harbor years ago. They were stunned by the cold and just swimming slowly at the surface. I think a lot of them would have probably survived.

Hope the Game Wardens keep a sharp eye on those places even through the nights.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

WestEndAngler said:


> They didn't close it last year & we had ice floating in West Bay! Big thing is barge traffic but I saw earlier today barges go up & down the channel...


I'm with you on the barge traffic. They did not shut them down during the last freeze and from what I was told they should have been?


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20110202b

FYI This link worked better for me.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Closing*



WestEndAngler said:


> They didn't close it last year & we had ice floating in West Bay! Big thing is barge traffic but I saw earlier today barges go up & down the channel...


I believe the criteria for closing it is if the temperature is going to be below 32 degrees for 3 consecutive days, that did not happen last year.

Gater


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Barge Traffic*

Actually, from what I've heard - the barge companies are really good and cooperative about suspending barge traffic during these time voluntarily without the need for an official order.

From the TPW perspective, it is easy for them to enact a closure for a resource they have total control - they say it, and it's done.

However, to suspend trade/business that is not directly under their control is a much more delicate operation and takes a lot more time (and quick action from the state legislature). Much easier to get the companies to voluntarily do it - and I have no doubt that phone calls have already been made.

If I remember and understand correctly, I think the TPW already did - or tried - to get a "special provision" passed that would allow them to legal suspend the corporate activities during extreme times - provided the "legally defined criteria" have been met. But I admit I don't know much about how all that turned out - or even if something was actually passed.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

correct gater. it is colder than last year this morning. still call bs on jones lake video!! also ya'll no comparing the temps from the weather in 83 and 89 to this cold snap. temps were alot colder in 83 and 89.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Jones Lake*

I live on Jones lake and don't remember any ice last year. There was some thin ice in the marsh off the back lakes but there was little to no water in there.


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

Some important things to remember about water temperature and fish kills. The water does not have to be in the 30's to kill fish, 45 degrees or lower for 24 hrs is deadly to trout. Barge traffic is leathal to fish stacked in the intracoastal canal but a large number of fish die in many areas with no barge traffic. In 1989 many trout and redfish died in the 9 mile hole (maximum depth 3' ) and other shallow, areas of the Laguna Madre.

There were two major freezes and fish kills in 1989. In February water temps dropped below 45 for 5 days. The result: 9.3 million dead fish, 48000 dead trout. In December, 1989 the water temp was below 45 for 9 days. The results : 703000 dead fish, 104000 of those were trout.

Hopefully water temps have been low enough this January to push the majority of fish into deeper water and we can miss a major kill on any part of the coast.


----------



## LanceR (May 21, 2004)

*ICWW Barge Traffic*

The state does not have the authority to close the ICWW during cold weather events such as this one. To their credit, the barge companies have voluntarily stopped or slowed traffic in certain areas in the past to minimize impact to fishery resources that may have sought refuge in the deeper waters provided by this waterway.

Lance Robinson
Coastal Fisheries
Dickinson Marine Laboratory


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

The TPWD has closed the harbors, canal subdivisions, bayfront subdivisions from Conn Brown north to Lamar. They have not closed south of there on the GIWW to Ingleside or towards the Port A area. Is that because of the industrial build up on that section of the GIWW? Whats to stop someone from launching from that direction and fishing where ever they like. Please school me on this.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

How do.the barges help kill the trout? Serious question. Do the props kill them or what?


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Churns the water up sending cold water to the bottom and warm water to the top


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> How do.the barges help kill the trout? Serious question. Do the props kill them or what?


they stir up the water. the deeper, warmer water is mixed in with the cooler waters


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you, that's my new info for the day.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

spotted123 said:


> The TPWD has closed the harbors, canal subdivisions, bayfront subdivisions from Conn Brown north to Lamar. They have not closed south of there on the GIWW to Ingleside or towards the Port A area. Is that because of the industrial build up on that section of the GIWW? Whats to stop someone from launching from that direction and fishing where ever they like. Please school me on this.


doesn't matter where you launch, you cant fish in the closed areas. you can still launch wherever you want, just don't fish in the harbors or canals listed.


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> How do.the barges help kill the trout? Serious question. Do the props kill them or what?


During periods of prolonged cold temps the majority of ,fish will move to the deepest water available because it is the warmest water . Most Texas bays are relatively shallow making the intracoastal canal the deepest water in our bay systems. The fish will remain on bottom during cold spells until the bays warm back up.

Cold water tends to stun the fish and they will be very immobile while laying on the bottom ,the prop wash from a tug works two ways to kill the fish:the current from the prop can turn these immobile fish upside causing them to suffocate and the prop wash will also mix the colder top water with the warmer bottom water making it too cold for the fish to survive.

Just a couple of degrees colder or warmer can be the differance between living or dying.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

deebo said:


> doesn't matter where you launch, you cant fish in the closed areas. you can still launch wherever you want, just don't fish in the harbors or canals listed.


I savy no fishing in the closed areas. But what about RFB, LHL, Ransom Flats, Shrimpboat channel to name a few, there are a lot more fish there than in the harbors or canals.


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

Didn't seem to stop these girls from fishing...


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

There's gopnna be people fishing anyway. They don't know about it.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Last time I was at Moses Lake (Deep Hole), it was about 27/28 ft. How deep is Offats now? I rather go get some flatties out of Dollar Bay (in places). Me, I am staying inside.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

dhingle said:


> *TPWD: News Release: Feb. 2, 2011: Temporary Fishing Closure in Place on Texas Coast during Freeze*
> [URL="http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us"]www.tpwd.state.tx.us


this is strange ....we have limits and rules and reg's in place to protect the fish.........


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Hummmm!! hooked or stunned right?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i cant recall OFFATTS bayou ever being closed. am i right?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

What is the big deal about the closure. It protects the fish. How many of us would be going out in the middle of the week in 28-35 degree weather anyway.

Kind of a non event in my book.

This is like saying the state parks will not allow campers to use space heaters in August.

Stay warm out there(especially if you are going to be fishing in the open areas over the next couple of days).

I do understand the issue about "taking away our liberties", so don't think I neglected that.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

fangard said:


> What is the big deal about the closure. It protects the fish. How many of us would be going out in the middle of the week in 28-35 degree weather anyway.
> 
> Kind of a non event in my book.
> 
> ...


if you've ever seen a fish kill like what could happen, you would know why they close it. back in the winter of 1983 i believe it was, to old now, but there was people scooping up trout in boats or along shore lines like you would not believe. truck loads and i mean full truck beds to the top. also in 1989 it did the samething and i am guilt of picking up a few trout myself. the biggest trout ive seen to date in person was picked up out of a pond that feeds off of OFFATTS BAYOU. did not weight it, but i would say it would have went 10lbs or better. tails was sticking out of a 5gal bucket like a foot or more. big fish. sad winter for the fish.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Let me clarify my previous statement. I am for it. My question was meant to read as "Why are people so opposed to it".


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

fangard said:


> Let me clarify my previous statement. I am for it. My question was meant to read as "Why are people so opposed to it".


I agree completely, it's a non-event. I think the answer to your question though is - "because a lot of people need something to ***** about."

Anyway, I hope our trout find a warm place to hide.

BTW, how cold does it have to be eliminate a bunch of hardheads?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't know, but they are still responding to posts on 2cool.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Whats wrong w/ picking them up? I am sure someone will eatem" instead of rotting away and/or feeding the birds etc. Wildlife people going to come out and pick'em up? If so, what are they going to do w/ them?...donate of course.....case closed, on to something else. Don't Mess w/ Mother Nature! enjoy I say


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> Whats wrong w/ picking them up? I am sure someone will eatem" instead of rotting away and/or feeding the birds etc. Wildlife people going to come out and pick'em up? If so, what are they going to do w/ them?...donate of course.....case closed, on to something else. Don't Mess w/ Mother Nature! enjoy I say


V, i fully understand about picken them up, but the law is the law.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

closures have never happened since they enacted the law.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Closure*



iridered2003 said:


> i cant recall OFFATTS bayou ever being closed. am i right?


This law/regulation whatever they call has only been effect since 2005,
so I think your right.

Gater

Gater


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> but the law is the law.


Oh, well since you put it that way...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

paymerick said:


> Oh, well since you put it that way...


DUH, dont take no rocket DR to figure that out.


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Igofish, I'm going to need some GPS coordinates for your "ice fishing" spot, if you could.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> V, i fully understand about picken them up, but the law is the law.


That, too. Deep hole closures are for protecting the live fish, not the dead fish.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

gater said:


> This law/regulation whatever they call has only been effect since 2005,
> so I think your right.
> 
> Gater
> ...


Yup. I do remember them putting offatts on the list back then and know it has been that way since the regulation has been in effect. Don't remember if we have had a closure since then or not.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't mess w/ Mother Nature.....ethnic cleansing!! eat the floaters


----------



## Green Guppy (Sep 23, 2009)

Could someone explain the reason for the closure? Is it because the water will be colder and the water will be pulled out of the bay systems which will make the fish lethargic and people will be able to clean up on fish?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Green Guppy said:


> Could someone explain the reason for the closure? Is it because the water will be colder and the water will be pulled out of the bay systems which will make the fish lethargic and people will be able to clean up on fish?


The fish congregate in deep holes. Water at the bottom will remain warmer than water at the surface and in shallows. They are ripe for the picking in these holes, which lots of people did during previous freezes. And the more you run through and stir up these areas, the less insulation there is from the cold surface.


----------



## Green Guppy (Sep 23, 2009)

Makes perfect sense, thanks.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

aggiemulletboy said:


> The fish congregate in deep holes. Water at the bottom will remain warmer than water at the surface and in shallows. They are ripe for the picking in these holes, which lots of people did during previous freezes. And the more you run through and stir up these areas, the less insulation there is from the cold surface.


That's what she said.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> That's what she said.


were not talking finger mullet here


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Man I hope I am write becouse I think the weather men city and TPWD are overreacting to all this weather we are not haveing and yall are buying into it. Next yall will be say we are haveing global warming. I tell you what Saturday at noon my boat will be in the water catching fish. And the will not be frozen.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Back Bay boy said:


> Man I hope I am write becouse I think the weather men city and TPWD are overreacting to all this weather we are not haveing and yall are buying into it. Next yall will be say we are haveing global warming. I tell you what Saturday at noon my boat will be in the water catching fish. And the will not be frozen.


yea yea yea, not where its closed:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Back Bay boy said:


> Man I hope I am write becouse I think the weather men city and TPWD are overreacting to all this weather we are not haveing and yall are buying into it. Next yall will be say we are haveing global warming. I tell you what Saturday at noon my boat will be in the water catching fish. And the will not be frozen.


Times are in gmt.

02/02/2011 05:4233.602/02/2011 05:4833.802/02/2011 05:5433.802/02/2011 06:0033.802/02/2011 06:0633.602/02/2011 06:1233.802/02/2011 06:1833.602/02/2011 06:2433.402/02/2011 06:3033.802/02/2011 06:3633.302/02/2011 06:4233.302/02/2011 06:4833.102/02/2011 06:5432.902/02/2011 07:0032.902/02/2011 07:0632.402/02/2011 07:1232.502/02/2011 07:1832.202/02/2011 07:2432.502/02/2011 07:3032.402/02/2011 07:363202/02/2011 07:4232.402/02/2011 07:4832.402/02/2011 07:543202/02/2011 08:0032.202/02/2011 08:0631.602/02/2011 08:1231.502/02/2011 08:1831.602/02/2011 08:2431.102/02/2011 08:3030.902/02/2011 08:3631.102/02/2011 08:4230.602/02/2011 08:4830.902/02/2011 08:5430.402/02/2011 09:003002/02/2011 09:063002/02/2011 09:1229.802/02/2011 09:183002/02/2011 09:243002/02/2011 09:3029.802/02/2011 09:3629.702/02/2011 09:4229.702/02/2011 09:483002/02/2011 09:5429.702/02/2011 10:003002/02/2011 10:0629.702/02/2011 10:1229.502/02/2011 10:1829.102/02/2011 10:2429.502/02/2011 10:3029.102/02/2011 10:3629.102/02/2011 10:4228.902/02/2011 10:4829.102/02/2011 10:5429.102/02/2011 11:0028.902/02/2011 11:0628.802/02/2011 11:1228.902/02/2011 11:1828.402/02/2011 11:2428.602/02/2011 11:3028.602/02/2011 11:362802/02/2011 11:422802/02/2011 11:4827.902/02/2011 11:5428.602/02/2011 12:0027.702/02/2011 12:0627.502/02/2011 12:1227.702/02/2011 12:1827.702/02/2011 12:242802/02/2011 12:3027.702/02/2011 12:3626.602/02/2011 12:422702/02/2011 12:4827.302/02/2011 12:542702/02/2011 13:0027.702/02/2011 13:0627.902/02/2011 13:1227.302/02/2011 13:1827.502/02/2011 13:2427.502/02/2011 13:3027.102/02/2011 13:3627.102/02/2011 13:422702/02/2011 13:4827.702/02/2011 13:5427.302/02/2011 14:0027.102/02/2011 14:062702/02/2011 14:1226.802/02/2011 14:1827.102/02/2011 14:2426.602/02/2011 14:3027.502/02/2011 14:362702/02/2011 14:4227.102/02/2011 14:4827.102/02/2011 14:5426.802/02/2011 15:0027.302/02/2011 15:0626.802/02/2011 15:1226.602/02/2011 15:182702/02/2011 15:2427.102/02/2011 15:3026.602/02/2011 15:3627.102/02/2011 15:4226.202/02/2011 15:482702/02/2011 15:5426.202/02/2011 16:0026.802/02/2011 16:0627.302/02/2011 16:1226.802/02/2011 16:1826.202/02/2011 16:2426.402/02/2011 16:302702/02/2011 16:362702/02/2011 16:4226.802/02/2011 16:482702/02/2011 16:5426.602/02/2011 17:0027.502/02/2011 17:0626.602/02/2011 17:1227.302/02/2011 17:1827.502/02/2011 17:2427.302/02/2011 17:3027.302/02/2011 17:3627.502/02/2011 17:4227.302/02/2011 17:4827.702/02/2011 17:5427.302/02/2011 18:0027.902/02/2011 18:0627.502/02/2011 18:1227.302/02/2011 18:1827.502/02/2011 18:2427.302/02/2011 18:3027.902/02/2011 18:3628.802/02/2011 18:4228.202/02/2011 18:482802/02/2011 18:542802/02/2011 19:0028.802/02/2011 19:0628.202/02/2011 19:1228.802/02/2011 19:1828.402/02/2011 19:2428.602/02/2011 19:3029.302/02/2011 19:3629.102/02/2011 19:4228.902/02/2011 19:4829.302/02/2011 19:5430.202/02/2011 20:003002/02/2011 20:0630.202/02/2011 20:1230.702/02/2011 20:1830.402/02/2011 20:2431.102/02/2011 20:3030.702/02/2011 20:3630.702/02/2011 20:4230.902/02/2011 20:4831.302/02/2011 20:5431.302/02/2011 21:0031.502/02/2011 21:0631.502/02/2011 21:1232.202/02/2011 21:1831.602/02/2011 21:2431.602/02/2011 21:303202/02/2011 21:363202/02/2011 21:4232.502/02/2011 21:4832.202/02/2011 21:5432.202/02/2011 22:0032.402/02/2011 22:0632.402/02/2011 22:1232.702/02/2011 22:1832.502/02/2011 22:2432.502/02/2011 22:3032.702/02/2011 22:3633.102/02/2011 22:4233.602/02/2011 22:4833.302/02/2011 22:5433.302/02/2011 23:0033.802/02/2011 23:063402/02/2011 23:1233.802/02/2011 23:183402/02/2011 23:2434.502/02/2011 23:3034.302/02/2011 23:3634.302/02/2011 23:4234.502/02/2011 23:4834.702/02/2011 23:5434.502/03/2011 00:0034.502/03/2011 00:0634.702/03/2011 00:1234.902/03/2011 00:1834.702/03/2011 00:2434.702/03/2011 00:3034.702/03/2011 00:3634.902/03/2011 00:4234.702/03/2011 00:4835.602/03/2011 00:5434.902/03/2011 01:0035.102/03/2011 01:0634.702/03/2011 01:1234.502/03/2011 01:1834.902/03/2011 01:2434.702/03/2011 01:3034.702/03/2011 01:3634.302/03/2011 01:4234.502/03/2011 01:4834.302/03/2011 01:5434.502/03/2011 02:0034.902/03/2011 02:0634.902/03/2011 02:1234.702/03/2011 02:1834.902/03/2011 02:2434.902/03/2011 02:3034.502/03/2011 02:3634.502/03/2011 02:4234.502/03/2011 02:4834.502/03/2011 02:5434.302/03/2011 03:0034.502/03/2011 03:0634.502/03/2011 03:1234.302/03/2011 03:1834.202/03/2011 03:2434.502/03/2011 03:3034.502/03/2011 03:3634.302/03/2011 03:423402/03/2011 03:483402/03/2011 03:543402/03/2011 04:0034.202/03/2011 04:063402/03/2011 04:1233.602/03/2011 04:1833.402/03/2011 04:2433.802/03/2011 04:303402/03/2011 04:3633.402/03/2011 04:4233.602/03/2011 04:4833.402/03/2011 04:5433.802/03/2011 05:0033.602/03/2011 05:0633.402/03/2011 05:1233.302/03/2011 05:1833.102/03/2011 05:2432.902/03/2011 05:3032.702/03/2011 05:3632.702/03/2011 05:4233.302/03/2011 05:4832.702/03/2011 05:5432.502/03/2011 06:0032.202/03/2011 06:063202/03/2011 06:1232.202/03/2011 06:1832.202/03/2011 06:243202/03/2011 06:3031.602/03/2011 06:3631.502/03/2011 06:4231.602/03/2011 06:4831.502/03/2011 06:5431.602/03/2011 07:0031.302/03/2011 07:0631.102/03/2011 07:1230.902/03/2011 07:1831.102/03/2011 07:2431.102/03/2011 07:3030.902/03/2011 07:3630.702/03/2011 07:4230.902/03/2011 07:4830.702/03/2011 07:5431.102/03/2011 08:0030.402/03/2011 08:0630.602/03/2011 08:1230.402/03/2011 08:183002/03/2011 08:2430.402/03/2011 08:3030.702/03/2011 08:363002/03/2011 08:4230.402/03/2011 08:4830.202/03/2011 08:543002/03/2011 09:0030.202/03/2011 09:0630.202/03/2011 09:1230.402/03/2011 09:1829.802/03/2011 09:2429.702/03/2011 09:3029.502/03/2011 09:3629.702/03/2011 09:4229.502/03/2011 09:4829.502/03/2011 09:5429.702/03/2011 10:0029.702/03/2011 10:0629.802/03/2011 10:1229.302/03/2011 10:18 *29.3 *02/03/2011 10:2429.502/03/2011 10:3029.502/03/2011 10:3629.502/03/2011 10:4229.702/03/2011 10:4829.302/03/2011 10:5429.302/03/2011 11:0029.502/03/2011 11:0628.902/03/2011 11:1229.302/03/2011 11:1829.302/03/2011 11:2428.902/03/2011 11:3028.902/03/2011 11:3629.102/03/2011 11:4228.802/03/2011 11:48 *29.1 *02/03/2011 11:5429.102/03/2011 12:0028.802/03/2011 12:0628.902/03/2011 12:1229.302/03/2011 12:1829.502/03/2011 12:2428.802/03/2011 12:3029.102/03/2011 12:3628.402/03/2011 12:4228.802/03/2011 12:4828.602/03/2011 12:5428.802/03/2011 13:0028.402/03/2011 13:0628.402/03/2011 13:1228.602/03/2011 13:1828.602/03/2011 13:2428.202/03/2011 13:3028.802/03/2011 13:362802/03/2011 13:422802/03/2011 13:482802/03/2011 13:54 *28.6 *02/03/2011 14:00 *28.2 */03/2011 14:0627.902/03/2011 14:1228

I think the air temp has been pretty steady below 30 for awhile now these are from bob hall pier. I highlighted with bold so you can see the temps.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

railbird said:


> Times are in gmt.
> 
> I think the air temp has been pretty steady below 30 for awhile now these are from bob hall pier.


It's all gubmint conspiracy along with the aliens! They altered the data. They are messin with us.

:spineyes:


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder why Brazoria county isn't listed like the San Bernard/Brazos/Freeport area.
Or Sargent, which i think is Matagorda county.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

FWI , here's a copy of an email sent to me from a friend that works for a barge company.. not sure about the upper coast...

*Re: barge traffic* Rodney, below email from the Gulf Intercoastal Canal Association to it's membership. We are not running anybody south of the JFK now. Of coruse iot is voluntary, but most operators will comply.

Scientists from Texas A&M Corpus Christi and officials from Texas Parks and Wildlife Department are predicting extremely cold water temperatures in the Laguna Madre that will affect fish. As happened in past years, they expect large numbers of fish to congregate in the waters of the GIWW. When water temps are low enough, the fish are alive, but are unable to swim away, they sort of lay there near the bottom of the channel, with just enough energy to breathe. When a tow boat comes through the GIWW in the land cut, the sediment redistributed by the prop wash will end up saturating the water that the fish are in. They would not have the energy to swim away, so they will die due to suffocation from all the suspended sediments in the water.

[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]In past years when this occurs, and in line with GICA's mission to operate the waterway in an environmentally sound manner, GICA has asked the barge operators to restrict or shut down transit through the land cut for up to 72 hours to prevent fish kills.

GICA, TAMCC, TXPWD and CCA Texas are now requesting members to *voluntarily suspend transit through the Laguna Madre reach from south of JFK Bridge at Corpus Christi to Port Isabel from 0600 Thursday, 3 February through 0600 Saturday, 5 February 2011.*


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Wonder what the penalty for ignorance will be? If I wasn't on this site I would probably have not heard about this closure. So for the poeple that honestly don't know and go fish what will be the penalty? I am not fishing jsut too **** cold but I am sure someone will. I am sure some will also do it and just say they didn't know. Hard to tell the differance.


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

Please excuse my ignorance, but is this for near shore only? 

We were planning on going out of Galveston Yacht Basin Saturday morning and trying the Jettys and some deeper parts around there, maybe some spots near the Texas City dike. 

Do I need to wait until noon?


----------



## Lance214 (May 31, 2006)

Not looking good down there with freezing ice pellets falling in Port Mansfield?!?!?

Spread the word on the fishing closure and help protect our resources!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

CobraO said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but is this for near shore only?
> 
> We were planning on going out of Galveston Yacht Basin Saturday morning and trying the Jettys and some deeper parts around there, maybe some spots near the Texas City dike.
> 
> Do I need to wait until noon?


No, this closure is for the entire coast but is only for certain areas of the coast where trout congregate in cold weather. In the Galveston area the closure effects Offatts bayou east of marker 22 and Moses Lake in Texas City. Other than that, stay warm and fish away.

Gater


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you. They should release a map showing where fishing is off limits.

thanks again for the info. Just want to get out there and don't get that many chances.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

rsparker67 said:


> FWI , here's a copy of an email sent to me from a friend that works for a barge company.. not sure about the upper coast...
> 
> *Re: barge traffic* Rodney, below email from the Gulf Intercoastal Canal Association to it's membership. We are not running anybody south of the JFK now. Of coruse iot is voluntary, but most operators will comply.


That's good news, but it's kinda scary that it is voluntary and MOST operators would comply. From the write up it seems like it would only take 1 or 2 barges going thru the Land Cut to cause some serious damage. Too bad they can't make it mandatory.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Wonder what the penalty for ignorance will be? If I wasn't on this site I would probably have not heard about this closure. So for the poeple that honestly don't know and go fish what will be the penalty? I am not fishing jsut too **** cold but I am sure someone will. I am sure some will also do it and just say they didn't know. Hard to tell the differance.


People that know enough to know these spots know enough to know that there may be closures. And theres usually wardens on the water telling people about it too.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe some of you junior gamewardens could go out and police the ramps to save the fish. come on take a chance get the sluth skills out from behind the computer.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Back Bay boy said:


> Maybe some of you junior gamewardens could go out and police the ramps to save the fish. come on take a chance get the sluth skills out from behind the computer.


maybe some junior idiot should go out there and tell us how he does?


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> maybe some junior idiot should go out there and tell us how he does?


X2


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Well woke up early becouse the news said slet at noon 1/2" of ice on road ohhhhh nnnnnoooooo. So I am lookin outside and seesm we have had no a lick of rain sleet SNOW ohhhhh nnooooo. So yall keep building up your hypertension and freakin out posting water temps and popping vessels in your little eyeballs and I will say the idiot is the one listening to the media hype. I will be out there noon Sat. you junior gamewardens can stop by and watch your watchs to make sure no laws are broken but I have to go to work in this trecherous icey sletting snowy conditions. Oh hhh nnnnnooooo hey wait there is no such conditions. And I quote DALE NELSON from channel 6 news the city will be shut down tomorroow give me a break. Tyhe city was shut down becouse folks didnt want to work.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Back Bay boy said:


> Well woke up early becouse the news said slet at noon 1/2" of ice on road ohhhhh nnnnnoooooo. So I am lookin outside and seesm we have had no a lick of rain sleet SNOW ohhhhh nnooooo. So yall keep building up your hypertension and freakin out posting water temps and popping vessels in your little eyeballs and I will say the idiot is the one listening to the media hype. I will be out there noon Sat. you junior gamewardens can stop by and watch your watchs to make sure no laws are broken but I have to go to work in this trecherous icey sletting snowy conditions. Oh hhh nnnnnooooo hey wait there is no such conditions. And I quote DALE NELSON from channel 6 news the city will be shut down tomorroow give me a break. Tyhe city was shut down becouse folks didnt want to work.


you come fish in the bayou and i see you, im gonna call TPWD!


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> you come fish in the bayou and i see you, im gonna call TPWD!


Would I be breaking the law fishing noo on Sat.? Give them a call it wont help you catch more fish that has to be learned through experience sorry. I do give lessons Tuesday and Thursday a nice blue chip feller like yourself I will give a discount.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Back Bay boy said:


> Would I be breaking the law fishing noo on Sat.? Give them a call it wont help you catch more fish that has to be learned through experience sorry. I do give lessons Tuesday and Thursday a nice blue chip feller like yourself I will give a discount.


if its still closed sat, then yes. dont need to learn to catch fish, i already know how, atleast thats what my mommy told me.LMAO. if the law says its closed, then its closed. not sure what makes you so special that you feel your above the law? clue us in,please.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i see now,its closed till noon sat,opppps????


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Dear Back Bay Boy..

Seriously, are you serious about anything you post are are you just wanting to stir things up? Evidently you haven't experienced other bad cold water events... If you think there will not be quite a few game fish lost you are definitely not well versed in history. We are seeing water temps in the 30's in several areas and below 45 for over 36 hrs now. And now you want to go snagging in the sanctuaries...where fish go to try and survive when they get into trouble? Are you typical of your 'me first' age group? Yeah....give me and some others on here a 'lesson'.... Seriously again, you are doing well at making a butt out of your illiterate self...is that on purpose? You have to be a troll because nobody could be this...well, just never mind....


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

McTrout said:


> Dear Back Bay Boy..
> 
> Seriously, are you serious about anything you post are are you just wanting to stir things up? Evidently you haven't experienced other bad cold water events... If you think there will not be quite a few game fish lost you are definitely not well versed in history. We are seeing water temps in the 30's in several areas and below 45 for over 36 hrs now. And now you want to go snagging in the sanctuaries...where fish go to try and survive when they get into trouble? Are you typical of your 'me first' age group? Yeah....give me and some others on here a 'lesson'.... Seriously again, you are doing well at making a butt out of yourself...


Gotta agree with ya Mike! 
I guess some of these idiots weren't around in 83 and experience the carnage and subsequent lack of fishing thereafter. These fish are gonna be stressed and very vunerable even beyond Saturday. Let's give em a break and think a little about the future instead of getting the ultimate "over the shoulder shot" of a bunch of dead sow trout today. Just my .02.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

heres a repost of a earlier post i made.


if you've ever seen a fish kill like what could happen, you would know why they close it. back in the winter of 1983 i believe it was, to old now, but there was people scooping up trout in boats or along shore lines like you would not believe. truck loads and i mean full truck beds to the top. also in 1989 it did the samething and i am guilt of picking up a few trout myself. the biggest trout ive seen to date in person was picked up out of a pond that feeds off of OFFATTS BAYOU. did not weight it, but i would say it would have went 10lbs or better. tails was sticking out of a 5gal bucket like a foot or more. big fish. sad winter for the fish.


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

Back Bay boy said:


> Would I be breaking the law fishing noo on Sat.? Give them a call it wont help you catch more fish that has to be learned through experience sorry. I do give lessons Tuesday and Thursday a nice blue chip feller like yourself I will give a discount.


If there is a law against not having any common sense then you would most definately be breaking that one. The lower Texas coast is on the verge of major fish kill and your solution: let's go fishing and kill some more just in case the freeze misses some.

We know you give lessons in snagging frozen fish. Do you also offer lessons on how to shoot dove that are sitting on the nest?

The old comedian Jack Benny used a phrase I think is very appropriate "_ He was born ignorant and has been losing ground ever since"_


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

McTrout said:


> Dear Back Bay Boy..
> 
> Seriously, are you serious about anything you post are are you just wanting to stir things up? Evidently you haven't experienced other bad cold water events... If you think there will not be quite a few game fish lost you are definitely not well versed in history. We are seeing water temps in the 30's in several areas and below 45 for over 36 hrs now. And now you want to go snagging in the sanctuaries...where fish go to try and survive when they get into trouble? Are you typical of your 'me first' age group? Yeah....give me and some others on here a 'lesson'.... Seriously again, you are doing well at making a butt out of your illiterate self...is that on purpose? You have to be a troll because nobody could be this...well, just never mind....


I am serious about what I am posting up I dont believe we are on a verge of a major fish kill. Not here around Corpus anyways. I remmeber the 83 freeze wich is why I know we are not I can tell the dif. I got freinds I just talk to on the phone and they went out today fishing not all fishing is closed. But I ask you when will I be able to fish again guys. I am just not a liberal nut job that believes like you guys. Just becouse most of you are afraid and winterize your boats and wait for spring to fish becouse of the lack of balls dont mean we all do. water temps ar still around 40 degerees and maintaining fellers lets jsut hope for the best and not overexxagerate anymore. Cant yall be man enought to admit ok its not as bad as we all thought. I will say it happily. I am glad it is not as bad a predicited wich is a good thing for us and our fishery. So again just for argument sake when in your opinion should I get back on the water. BTW I understood what you wrote pretty good for someone who cant read. Remember Tuesdays and Thursday.


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

Back Bay Boy!! You are a big fat troll with some little parts for sure. Remember your post about buying Joel Osteen tickets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As far as I am concerned you are busted!!!!!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Maturity will grow some day. 

And then they will say I hope that post don't pop back up!

LOL

Good post McMomma


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Capt. Tricia said:


> Back Bay Boy!! You are a big fat troll with some little parts for sure. Remember your post about buying Joel Osteen tickets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As far as I am concerned you are busted!!!!!!


 I am not a troll I dont run and cower from yall becosue of the bashing I stand on my opinion and Joel Osteen will be awsome. Busted for what for calling you on your BS. I will be fishing sat at noon not becouse I want to pick fish out fo the water becosue there will be no fish kill you moron its just not happening like they thought. I would think you would be happy. Seems like any time someone disagrees with some of you want to be elitist you become a troll. By the way the weather man said any precipatation that falls tonight will be in the form of ice. RIGHT NOW IT IS RAINING NO ICE JUST SOME DRIZZLE IN THE FORM OF WATER NOT ICE WATER. Tahnk GOD the weathermen and yall blew this whole thing out of porportion. Sounds like if it were up to some of yall fishing would be closed in the winter altogether. If its legal dont worry about what I do. If its not you are welcome to call TPWD but I fish by the rulers. By the way TUesday and Thursday still stands brother.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks for the information Back Bay Boy your appreciated on here .I have started to fish more this winter and find it more challenging and I will continue to do so I think Im part polar bear winter is short in Texas fish get bigger traffic on bay is light whats not to love tks again for all your info .Lets all get along this is 2 cool not anything else.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

Back Bay boy said:


> I am serious about what I am posting up I dont believe we are on a verge of a major fish kill. Not here around Corpus anyways. I remmeber the 83 freeze wich is why I know we are not I can tell the dif. I got freinds I just talk to on the phone and they went out today fishing not all fishing is closed. But I ask you when will I be able to fish again guys. I am just not a liberal nut job that believes like you guys. Just becouse most of you are afraid and winterize your boats and wait for spring to fish becouse of the lack of balls dont mean we all do. *water temps ar still around 40 degerees and maintaining fellers* lets jsut hope for the best and not overexxagerate anymore. Cant yall be man enought to admit ok its not as bad as we all thought. I will say it happily. I am glad it is not as bad a predicited wich is a good thing for us and our fishery. So again just for argument sake when in your opinion should I get back on the water. BTW I understood what you wrote pretty good for someone who cant read. Remember Tuesdays and Thursday.


Ok if he's a troll he needs to be fed, trolls gotta eat too........

Dude if you had any balls you would be out there before Saturday. Do you have to wait for them to open a closed area in order to catch fish. There is no comparing this weather to what happened in 83 and 89 and your highlighted statement above shows how bright you are. Snook, Trout, mullet, hardheads, Shad ect...... cannot survive very long in water that is *around 40 degrees and maintaining. *

Gater


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey if you want to fish in a TPWD closure area and get caught, or use illegal fishing gear, that's between you and the game warden. 

We don't need all the discussion, now, do we? 

You know that the game wardens will be watching. 

These game wardens are people too, and they love to read these fishing and hunting forums, since they catch a lot of people that way. 

Then you have people who obey the law and hate it when somebody cheats. We call 'em Junior GW's. Some of these guys have Operation Game Thief and the local GW office on speed dial, hoss, so be forewarned.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Swells......Chill lol


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

Back Bay boy said:


> I am serious about what I am posting up I dont believe we are on a verge of a major fish kill. Not here around Corpus anyways. I remmeber the 83 freeze wich is why I know we are not I can tell the dif. I got freinds I just talk to on the phone and they went out today fishing not all fishing is closed. But I ask you when will I be able to fish again guys. I am just not a liberal nut job that believes like you guys. Just becouse most of you are afraid and winterize your boats and wait for spring to fish becouse of the lack of balls dont mean we all do. water temps ar still around 40 degerees and maintaining fellers lets jsut hope for the best and not overexxagerate anymore. Cant yall be man enought to admit ok its not as bad as we all thought. I will say it happily. I am glad it is not as bad a predicited wich is a good thing for us and our fishery. So again just for argument sake when in your opinion should I get back on the water. BTW I understood what you wrote pretty good for someone who cant read. Remember Tuesdays and Thursday.


I congraulate you on an excellent memory. You can actually remember what the weather was like when you were 11 yrs old.

If you want your posts to be taken seriously then perhaps you should do a little research on freezes and their effect on fish. Water temps in the Corpus area are: Baffin Bay 41, Bird Island Basin 41, Packery Channel 43, Nueces Bay 39. If trout are are exposed to temps of 45 degrees or lower for 24 hours they will die. No exageration. Just the facts from TPWD biologists. No body knows for sure if there will be a fish kill or not but most intelligent people tend to rely on science rather than a memory from 28 years ago.

You guys need to come up with some new names to call people. Liberal nut job is pretty lame. As far as my male equipment is concerned, it was all there last time I checked.

I fish all year long, and many times during the winter I'm on the water 3 or 4 times a week. I only use my boat to get back and forth because I am a wade fisherman. I don't fish out of the boat even in the winter. How will you be fishing when you're 66 years old?


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Well this has been entertaining. A guy who can't figure out that running over redfish makes it harder to catch them is offering to teach Tricia and Mike how to fish.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

I guess not everyone gets the little red lines under some words.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Back Bay boy said:


> I am not a troll I dont run and cower from yall becosue of the bashing I stand on my opinion and Joel Osteen will be awsome. Busted for what for calling you on your BS. I will be fishing sat at noon not becouse I want to pick fish out fo the water becosue there will be no fish kill you moron its just not happening like they thought. I would think you would be happy. Seems like any time someone disagrees with some of you want to be elitist you become a troll. By the way the weather man said any precipatation that falls tonight will be in the form of ice. RIGHT NOW IT IS RAINING NO ICE JUST SOME DRIZZLE IN THE FORM OF WATER NOT ICE WATER. Tahnk GOD the weathermen and yall blew this whole thing out of porportion. Sounds like if it were up to some of yall fishing would be closed in the winter altogether. If its legal dont worry about what I do. If its not you are welcome to call TPWD but I fish by the rulers. By the way TUesday and Thursday still stands brother.





Back Bay boy said:


> I am serious about what I am posting up I dont believe we are on a verge of a major fish kill. Not here around Corpus anyways. I remmeber the 83 freeze wich is why I know we are not I can tell the dif. I got freinds I just talk to on the phone and they went out today fishing not all fishing is closed. But I ask you when will I be able to fish again guys. I am just not a liberal nut job that believes like you guys. Just becouse most of you are afraid and winterize your boats and wait for spring to fish becouse of the lack of balls dont mean we all do. water temps ar still around 40 degerees and maintaining fellers lets jsut hope for the best and not overexxagerate anymore. Cant yall be man enought to admit ok its not as bad as we all thought. I will say it happily. I am glad it is not as bad a predicited wich is a good thing for us and our fishery. So again just for argument sake when in your opinion should I get back on the water. BTW I understood what you wrote pretty good for someone who cant read. Remember Tuesdays and Thursday.


First you are wrong. This is the the best chance we had had for a kill in the LLM and ULM since 89. The lenght of time the water temp has stayed so low, the fact that we didn't get a moderate front or two the week before this monster to allow them to already be in the right areas or be in transition zones, or had a chance to start to adjust to the lower temps. This front arrived fast and dropped temps fast, the #1 killer.

And yes there was ice today in the LLM area in the Mansfield area. It was colder there than in Houston today. So the weathermen were RIGHT and no one was "blowing things out of proportion".

No one is over-exaggerating, and just because we are afraid that their will be a kill and we don't want scum bags out there raping the resource in these areas where these fish go to survive, doesn't make anyone a "liberal". Maybe the dictionary that you should have used to spell check could have been used to get the definition of a liberal. They should have accused you of not being able to write as well as read. And not fishing in 20-30 deg weather doesn't mean people aren't "man enough" or have the "balls", it just shows they have some common sense. The flats will be empty or water and fish, and the deep areas are off limits, and if you are waiting to fish the minute that TP&W stops the ban in these off limit areas, then that really shows what kind of person/sportsman you are. Knowing full well they will still be there and in that general area, and will be easy pickings.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

BBB, if you're implying that the water isnt cold enough to kill fish.. You're absolutely wrong. 

The closure areas are small, isolated pockets of very deep water and more than likely will have a pair (or two) of GW's eyes on it. Let the guy go, he'll feel right at home with the rest of the meat haulers unaware of the closure out their freezing their a** off, slow draggin' a tail rigged crooked and upside down... at least untill the Transport with the blue lights get a whiff.
btw- It's safe to take the armadillo skin x-ray hat off now too BBB, 'dem martians are gone brutha!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh,hey boy, one more sign there isn't going to be a fish kill, and that everyone is over reacting, is the 100+ sea turtles being picked up off the beach in South Padre. Of course they are just sunning themselves, right?


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Back Bay boy said:


> I am not a troll I dont run and cower from yall becosue of the bashing I stand on my opinion and *Joel Osteen will be awsome*. Busted for what for calling you on your BS. I will be fishing sat at noon not becouse I want to pick fish out fo the water becosue there will be no fish kill you moron its just not happening like they thought. I would think you would be happy. Seems like any time someone disagrees with some of you want to be elitist you become a troll. By the way the weather man said any precipatation that falls tonight will be in the form of ice. RIGHT NOW IT IS RAINING NO ICE JUST SOME DRIZZLE IN THE FORM OF WATER NOT ICE WATER. Tahnk GOD the weathermen and yall blew this whole thing out of porportion. Sounds like if it were up to some of yall fishing would be closed in the winter altogether. If its legal dont worry about what I do. If its not you are welcome to call TPWD but I fish by the rulers. By the way TUesday and Thursday still stands brother.


Dude, really.
I have a headache from trying to read the cra- you post. 
You're making yourself look really ignorant.:doowapsta


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

deke said:


> Oh,hey boy, one more sign there isn't going to be a fish kill, and that everyone is over reacting, is the 100+ sea turtles being picked up off the beach in South Padre. Of course they are just sunning themselves, right?


Ummm they are evolving into land turtles as global warming will evaporate our seas soon. Duh.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Man its like yall want a fish kill. And for the record the bays are opened back up Sat. at noon wich is when I said I was going to fish. I think Al Gore would get along with yall. But really this had been entertaining but I am bored and moving on. I cant see yall next week or so proudly boasting any dead fish you can find to prove you were right instead of hopeing along with me that this wont happen. Again for you old men with hearing aids I follow games rules so the wardens can hang out there all they want and eye them. And of course you junior game wardens can help but not on Tuesday and Thursdays remember. lol


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Back Bay boy said:


> Man its like yall want a fish kill. And for the record the bays are opened back up Sat. at noon wich is when I said I was going to fish. I think Al Gore would get along with yall. But really this had been entertaining but I am bored and moving on. I cant see yall next week or so proudly boasting any dead fish you can find to prove you were right instead of hopeing along with me that this wont happen. Again for you old men with hearing aids I follow games rules so the wardens can hang out there all they want and eye them. And of course you junior game wardens can help but not on Tuesday and Thursdays remember. lol


So Saturday at noon the fish magically know the closure is over and move out to other areas? Very sporting! You are one heck of a fisherman.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Back Bay boy said:


> Man _its like_ yall want a fish kill.


Not saying there will be a kill or not, but I can't disagree with your statement here...

Of course I know no one really wants a kill, but it seems that pessimism has been the flavor the last couple of days 'round here... It's like everyone's looking for bad news to share...


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

paymerick said:


> Not saying there will be a kill or not, but I can't disagree with your statement here...
> 
> Of course I know no one really wants a kill, but it seems that pessimism has been the flavor the last couple of days 'round here... It's like everyone's looking for bad news to share...


Better safe than sorry. Erring on the side of caution can't hurt our resources.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> So Saturday at noon the fish magically know the closure is over and move out to other areas? Very sporting! You are one heck of a fisherman.


I am ready ot fish so what I will not apoligize to you or nobody else. If the bite is there on sat I will catch if its not I wont plain and simple. If I woke up each day and di what I thought others wanted me to do I would be crazy. sorry you dont agree but you dont have to. Funny how you always ride other people coat tails on posts at toward the end buddy. You join in late on purpose to get attention or acceptance. You want to agree so everyone will like you. Ok I like you.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> So Saturday at noon the fish magically know the closure is over and move out to other areas? Very sporting! You are one heck of a fisherman.


X2, Exactly what I said earlier.

And BBB, you aren't hoping there won't be one, you have stated that there will not be one. Nothing to do with "hoping" was ever mentioned, everyone was wrong and you were right, we are all liberals and elitists, remember?

Now go enjoy your noon Saturday fishing trip to try and rape some of our resources under the guise of the rule book.

(Sorry that for you to understand, you had to break out the dictionary for the word guise. Maybe pretense would have worked better for you? hell that's probably a $20 word for you also, sorry about that)


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> So Saturday at noon the fish magically know the closure is over and move out to other areas? Very sporting! You are one heck of a fisherman.


Oh, so he's danged if he obeys the law and waits?

Do you know what time the fish will move to other areas, btw? Should we give her 'bout three weeks or so?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

paymerick said:


> Oh, so he's danged if he obeys the law and waits?
> 
> Do you know what time the fish will move to other areas, btw? Should we give her 'bout three weeks or so?


Just think it's a crummy thing to do. He can by all means do it if he wants, but I will laugh even more about him accusing others of not being men or having cajones.

And yea. I do. If you want to call yourself a fisherman that is. They will move out when it warms up obviously. Saturday at noon...they will still be stacked up. It may not be freezing anymore with the air temp but that water temp isn't going to be bath water overnight.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Just think it's a crummy thing to do. He can by all means do it if he wants, but I will laugh even more about him accusing others of not being men or having cajones.
> 
> And yea. I do. If you want to call yourself a fisherman that is. They will move out when it warms up obviously. Saturday at noon...they will still be stacked up. It may not be freezing anymore with the air temp but that water temp isn't going to be bath water overnight.


Man the reds have been stacked up all winter were have you been I have been nailing them. Why not just go junior gamewarden on someone who is breaking the law. Check out wild justice man you will like it.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Just think it's a crummy thing to do. He can by all means do it if he wants, but I will laugh even more about him accusing others of not being men or having cajones.
> 
> And yea. I do. If you want to call yourself a fisherman that is. They will move out when it warms up obviously. Saturday at noon...they will still be stacked up. It may not be freezing anymore with the air temp but that water temp isn't going to be bath water overnight.


But the tides should bring in warmer water that will stirr things up for the better, eh? That's the impression I'm under anyway...


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Back Bay boy said:


> Man the reds have been stacked up all winter were have you been I have been nailing them. Why not just go junior gamewarden on someone who is breaking the law. Check out wild justice man you will like it.


Not playing jr game warden. I'm not calling you on anything illegal. Questioning your morals, but you do what you like. Just because it is legal doesn't make it moral.

And reds are easy year round. I don't even waste my time with them in the winter between the flounder run and duck hunting.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

To be honest I think the extreme low tides have pushed the fish into waters that are much warmer. The low tides are maybe why we are seeing these temp drops. ne thing I can say is the last fish kill the temp was 16 degrees so there are some dif that are working in the fish favor.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Not playing jr game warden. I'm not calling you on anything illegal. Questioning your morals, but you do what you like. Just because it is legal doesn't make it moral.
> 
> And reds are easy year round. I don't even waste my time with them in the winter between the flounder run and duck hunting.


Hey big feller were you at? People are posting reports of catching fish you dont have the cujones to insult them. I forgot you wait till someone posts up first before you say anything becouse you are a follower. Maybe your captain deke will post up and dog soem guys who oboyed the law and caught some fish today. Man who looks like a assshole now. I am waitting for yall to start dogging some of todays catchs. Lets hear how they raped our resources you freakin tards.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Back Bay boy said:


> Hey big feller were you at? People are posting reports of catching fish you dont have the cujones to insult them. I forgot you wait till someone posts up first before you say anything becouse you are a follower. Maybe your captain deke will post up and dog soem guys who oboyed the law and caught some fish today. Man who looks like a assshole now. I am waitting for yall to start dogging some of todays catchs. Lets hear how they *raped our resources* you freakin tards.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Yesterday Capt Mickey Eastman said he is not concerned about upper coast fish kill with this freeze. Did anyone listen to Outdoor Show this morning? I'd appreciate an update. I imagine there were guides from all three coastal areas offering their views.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Man, I don't understand what the big deal is here... Most of the fishermen I've talked to wait all winter for a good front to push the fish into deeper holes. Isn't that just a pattern to fish? The fact that there was a closure in specific areas shouldn't change the fact the pattern to fish is deep pockets of water or edges of flats where deep water is close by and the warming shallows are present. Yes, where they may be stacked up. What's the difference of that and watching a bunch of birds working giving the fish away? What's the difference of watching for bait to pop all around. Maybe I'm wrong here but I thought part of the fishing was to pattern the fish.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

WVNative said:


> Man, I don't understand what the big deal is here... Most of the fishermen I've talked to wait all winter for a good front to push the fish into deeper holes. Isn't that just a pattern to fish? The fact that there was a closure in specific areas shouldn't change the fact the pattern to fish is deep pockets of water or edges of flats where deep water is close by and the warming shallows are present. Yes, where they may be stacked up. What's the difference of that and watching a bunch of birds working giving the fish away? What's the difference of watching for bait to pop all around. Maybe I'm wrong here but I thought part of the fishing was to pattern the fish.


Or the difference in finding a sand bar with bedded flounder and pokin' 'em with a trident?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Back Bay boy said:


> Hey big feller were you at? People are posting reports of catching fish you dont have the cujones to insult them. I forgot you wait till someone posts up first before you say anything becouse you are a follower. Maybe your captain deke will post up and dog soem guys who oboyed the law and caught some fish today. Man who looks like a assshole now. I am waitting for yall to start dogging some of todays catchs. Lets hear how they raped our resources you freakin tards.


No idea what you are talking about. Between being at work and my dog fixing to die, I have more important things to bother with than your conceited tard of a self. Don't flatter yourself.

And the fact that there were fish killed on the Texas coast shows you have no idea of what you are talking about.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> No idea what you are talking about. Between being at work and my dog fixing to die, I have more important things to bother with than your conceited tard of a self. Don't flatter yourself.
> 
> And the fact that there were fish killed on the Texas coast shows you have no idea of what you are talking about.


No idea what the fuss is here since I have no intention of reading the previous 10+ pages of jibberish but, prayers for you and your dog, aggiemulletboy. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

No idea what you are talking about. Between being at work and my dog fixing to die, I have more important things to bother with than your conceited tard of a self. Don't flatter yourself.

And the fact that there were fish killed on the Texas coast shows you have no idea of what you are talking about. 
So Saturday at noon the fish magically know the closure is over and move out to other areas? Very sporting! You are one heck of a fisherman

Just think it's a crummy thing to do. He can by all means do it if he wants, but I will laugh even more about him accusing others of not being men or having cajones. 

And yea. I do. If you want to call yourself a fisherman that is. They will move out when it warms up obviously. Saturday at noon...they will still be stacked up. It may not be freezing anymore with the air temp but that water temp isn't going to be bath water overnight. 

Not playing jr game warden. I'm not calling you on anything illegal. Questioning your morals, but you do what you like. Just because it is legal doesn't make it moral.

And reds are easy year round. I don't even waste my time with them in the winter between the flounder run and duck hunting




Do the above comments jogg your memory. You just have no click yo follow so cool. Next time I am going fishing and I am following the LAW you can keep your educated mouth shut.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Back Bay boy said:


> No idea what you are talking about. Between being at work and my dog fixing to die, I have more important things to bother with than your conceited tard of a self. Don't flatter yourself.
> 
> And the fact that there were fish killed on the Texas coast shows you have no idea of what you are talking about.
> So Saturday at noon the fish magically know the closure is over and move out to other areas? Very sporting! You are one heck of a fisherman
> ...


I couldn't understand half your dribble. Spell check goes a long way. I haven't been on the site almost at all since Friday so I have no idea what reports you are talking about. As I said before, just because it is legal, doesn't make it moral. Thanks for playing but I have a dog to attend to and Lord knows she is more important than some imbecile that has the runs of the mouth.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I couldn't understand half your dribble. Spell check goes a long way. I haven't been on the site almost at all since Friday so I have no idea what reports you are talking about. As I said before, just because it is legal, doesn't make it moral. Thanks for playing but I have a dog to attend to and Lord knows she is more important than some imbecile that has the runs of the mouth.


Thats funny becouse its all copied and pasted from your post. You unerstand it. Let me tell you youngster you call a man immoral and question his integrity you better grow the balls to back it up instead of playing the stupid card. Like I said dont call me out unless I a legal or atleast wrong kid. I am not playing boy.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Back Bay boy said:


> Thats funny becouse its all copied and pasted from your post. You unerstand it. Let me tell you youngster you call a man immoral and question his integrity you better grow the balls to back it up instead of playing the stupid card. Like I said dont call me out unless I a legal or atleast wrong kid. I am not playing boy.


Well, since my dog is sleeping for now, I'll take a minute to answer you.

No I understand that you copied all my posts. What I don't get is your part. Read the part you posted over again. See how it looks like a 4 year old wrote it? Ok good. If you want to act 4, why would I respect you like you are my elder and think you have any intelligent thing to add to any sort of discussion? I can call any man immoral if they so choose to hit a TPWD closed fishing hole the second that it opens. There is no difference between 11:59 am and 12:01 pm. The fish won't warm up and move on in a matter of 2 minutes. Like I said, feel free to do it. It is well within your rights, but I will still think you a lesser person for it (well...not sure if I can think less of you). Is this the part where you threaten me and ask me to meet you in a walmart parking lot so you can beat my smart-talkin behind? Maybe the flagpole by the high school works better.

And if you really want to use "educated" as an insult, feel free to keep doing it.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Well, since my dog is sleeping for now, I'll take a minute to answer you.
> 
> No I understand that you copied all my posts. What I don't get is your part. Read the part you posted over again. See how it looks like a 4 year old wrote it? Ok good. If you want to act 4, why would I respect you like you are my elder and think you have any intelligent thing to add to any sort of discussion? I can call any man immoral if they so choose to hit a TPWD closed fishing hole the second that it opens. There is no difference between 11:59 am and 12:01 pm. The fish won't warm up and move on in a matter of 2 minutes. Like I said, feel free to do it. It is well within your rights, but I will still think you a lesser person for it (well...not sure if I can think less of you). Is this the part where you threaten me and ask me to meet you in a walmart parking lot so you can beat my smart-talkin behind? Maybe the flagpole by the high school works better.
> 
> And if you really want to use "educated" as an insult, feel free to keep doing it.


 And lost of people fished posted pics raped our rescources and you coward likt a boy. And the education thing is well just cause you have education doesnt mean you have common sense. I will end with this you are a hypocrite kid who has no clue about wich way to go and oneof you talents is not getting ona internet site and insulting total strangers you never me. yoo dont get it so why try to explain. JUst keep you x generation mouth closed please unless you see a gamelaw being broken. v


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> heres a repost of a earlier post i made.
> 
> if you've ever seen a fish kill like what could happen, you would know why they close it. back in the winter of 1983 i believe it was, to old now, but there was people scooping up trout in boats or along shore lines like you would not believe. truck loads and i mean full truck beds to the top. also in 1989 it did the samething and i am guilt of picking up a few trout myself. the biggest trout ive seen to date in person was picked up out of a pond that feeds off of OFFATTS BAYOU. did not weight it, but i would say it would have went 10lbs or better. tails was sticking out of a 5gal bucket like a foot or more. big fish. sad winter for the fish.


was talking to a guy the other day about that, yea 83, freezing temps for days and days, guys were scouping them up. my buddy said there were 2 he saw with a pickup truck bed full, i mean full. and were out trying to sell, i think he said in kemah at them fish houses and so many fish around the most they said they were offered was 3 cents a pound. not sure if they sold them or what. he said he picked up a couple to eat that were still wiggling round but there were lots not moving at all.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ossnap said:


> No idea what the fuss is here since I have no intention of reading the previous 10+ pages of jibberish but, prayers for you and your dog, aggiemulletboy. Keep your chin up.


lmao,


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Back Bay boy said:


> And lost of people fished posted pics raped our rescources and you coward likt a boy. And the education thing is well just cause you have education doesnt mean you have common sense. I will end with this you are a hypocrite kid who has no clue about wich way to go and oneof you talents is not getting ona internet site and insulting total strangers you never me. yoo dont get it so why try to explain. JUst keep you x generation mouth closed please unless you see a gamelaw being broken. v


LOL

Where did I hide like a coward? If I don't have time to make it on the site, I don't make it on. Did you miss that part? You aren't *that* important, back door boy. And once again, use spell check. Your English skills are about equal to your morals...very lacking. How could I get anything you say when it appears you are having a young ESL student type for you.

Seriously, I know you probably have a crush on me, but this will be my last post on this thread since you just keep going in circles and have nothing to add about the topic. If you want to ask for my phone number, you can try doing it in PM but I ain't gonna give it to you. Sorry.


----------



## baffinbeaver (Jun 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Back Bay boy*  
_I am not a troll I dont run and cower from yall becosue of the bashing I stand on my opinion and *Joel Osteen will be awsome*. Busted for what for calling you on your BS. I will be fishing sat at noon not becouse I want to pick fish out fo the water becosue there will be no fish kill you moron its just not happening like they thought. I would think you would be happy. Seems like any time someone disagrees with some of you want to be elitist you become a troll. By the way the weather man said any precipatation that falls tonight will be in the form of ice. RIGHT NOW IT IS RAINING NO ICE JUST SOME DRIZZLE IN THE FORM OF WATER NOT ICE WATER. Tahnk GOD the weathermen and yall blew this whole thing out of porportion. Sounds like if it were up to some of yall fishing would be closed in the winter altogether. If its legal dont worry about what I do. If its not you are welcome to call TPWD but I fish by the rulers. By the way TUesday and Thursday still stands brother._


_Back bay boy...... Just wondering, did you finish high school? And this isn't a poke. i seriously wonder if you finished high school by the way you post. And if you did finish high school who was your english teacher? You will save several of us a lot of time and personal anguish from reading your posts if you could get a more educated person to proof read your posts. This is not a bash or me calling you ingnorant just poorly educated because it is very clear that you are. it is just a suggestion to help others out on these sites. Your posts are just exhausting to read. i don't comment very much but i am sure everyone is tired of your cursing, bashing, and 2nd grade poorly constructed sentences. I normally stay out of these things but this isnt the first time i have read your posts. again please state if you graduated from high school i am curious. and if so which high school?_


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

roundman said:


> lmao,


Now who can argue with that!?!


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

I am curious as to how morality is an issue here...

I can see some viewing catching stacked-up fish as "too easy" and "less sporty" if one claims superior angler status for doing so (and I'd agree)... But playing the morality card? That shows laziness in one's thought process of trying to define their reason for not agreeing with the action... Just my opinion... 

I remember being called immoral on a hunting board way back along with some others for using corn to lure deer and using a ground blind... Easier than stalking? Absolutely! More of a shooter than a hunter? You can have that one! Immoral? KMA and abso-*****'-lutely not! I like deer sausage and shooting and that's how I got my kick...

Sucks losing such an innocent friend, ag, sorry to hear that... For sure understand how that feels and how responding to this thread was a low priority...


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

paymerick said:


> I am curious as to how morality is an issue here...
> 
> I can see some viewing catching stacked-up fish as "too easy" and "less sporty" if one claims superior angler status for doing so (and I'd agree)... But playing the morality card? That shows laziness in one's thought process of trying to define their reason for not agreeing with the action... Just my opinion...
> 
> ...


Catching stacked up fish is not immoral. I view being there at a closed area the minute the freeze closure ends as loose ethics fishing-wise. The fish were every bit as vulnerable to the cold and fishing two minutes before that. What changed? They didn't warm up past the point of being active and safe in 2 minutes. I still had some ice, granted it was melting slowly, on my truck Saturday morning. That water doesn't warm up instantly.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

x2 pay

The White Bass are running, they are biting bout anything you throw. Oh. Better not go catch any, not very sporting and don't want my morality or ethics questioned.
Before questioning somesone morality you best have your ducks in a row. People of all walks of life are going to have differnent attitudes towards things. Doesn't necesseraly mean they are more or less moral. Maybe different standards. I hate even posting on this thread but I really hate to see the hostility between sportsmen on this site. That's not what it is intended for.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Guess I misunderstood your beef, ag... I do understand your 11:59 v. 12:01 argument...

You could argue TPW as being the wrong party here, as they're the ones with the knowledge of how the fish will respond to the temp and for how long, and not BBB...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I see the whole argument as silly. If parks TPWD thought the fish were still vulnerable, they would leave the bann in place until they could fend for themselves. If the bann is lifted, I would assume the fish are safe from snagging and the other questionable activities that take place around stunned fish. Morallity is not part of the mix, because the biologists are saying the fish are safe from the freeze event.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Exactly railbird...

BBB's lack of knowledge on the subject of fish movement etc... in these situations does not make him immoral...


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

paymerick said:


> Guess I misunderstood your beef, ag... I do understand your 11:59 v. 12:01 argument...
> 
> You could argue TPW as being the wrong party here, as they're the ones with the knowledge of how the fish will respond to the temp and for how long, and not BBB...


That is definitely part of it. There were talks of it going until the 7th. I would have been happier to hear they made that decision. Biologists screw up sometimes too. That temperature change can easily cause environmental stress on the fish that wouldn't necessarily end 4 hours after temps climb above freezing.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

baffinbeaver said:


> Originally Posted by *Back Bay boy*
> _I am not a troll I dont run and cower from yall becosue of the bashing I stand on my opinion and *Joel Osteen will be awsome*. Busted for what for calling you on your BS. I will be fishing sat at noon not becouse I want to pick fish out fo the water becosue there will be no fish kill you moron its just not happening like they thought. I would think you would be happy. Seems like any time someone disagrees with some of you want to be elitist you become a troll. By the way the weather man said any precipatation that falls tonight will be in the form of ice. RIGHT NOW IT IS RAINING NO ICE JUST SOME DRIZZLE IN THE FORM OF WATER NOT ICE WATER. Tahnk GOD the weathermen and yall blew this whole thing out of porportion. Sounds like if it were up to some of yall fishing would be closed in the winter altogether. If its legal dont worry about what I do. If its not you are welcome to call TPWD but I fish by the rulers. By the way TUesday and Thursday still stands brother._
> 
> _Back bay boy...... Just wondering, did you finish high school? And this isn't a poke. i seriously wonder if you finished high school by the way you post. And if you did finish high school who was your english teacher? You will save several of us a lot of time and personal anguish from reading your posts if you could get a more educated person to proof read your posts. This is not a bash or me calling you ingnorant just poorly educated because it is very clear that you are. it is just a suggestion to help others out on these sites. Your posts are just exhausting to read. i don't comment very much but i am sure everyone is tired of your cursing, bashing, and 2nd grade poorly constructed sentences. I normally stay out of these things but this isnt the first time i have read your posts. again please state if you graduated from high school i am curious. and if so which high school?_


Actually yes I did graduate and thanks for asking. I am glad that grammer counts here. I work for one of the top 10 best companies in the nation. I just reall dont care to much about speech and grammer here on a fishing site. Doesnt it seem like at work we have to be perfect the reports the power points that I create for safety meeting all ahs to be just perfect. I reallt dont care if you are tired of reading my threads. Dont read them. Let me say the arguement here was not that there was a ban on fishing it was that I was immoral and a sorry sportsman for doing it. Now we have guys posting great catchs and I call you a COWARD becouse were are you? Were are yout post calliing them names bashing them. So without saying another thing I say to you aggiemulletboy you are a hypocrite and only say anything against anyone when someone is here on your side. I am standing alone here being bashed. The same guys who bashed me for going fishing look around and cant bash me for that becouse now others are posting pics of fish so now my grammer is bad. Come on man it doesnt bother me just keep you nose out of my chit. And I have spell check but refuse to use it becouse why.And I will not now or ever apologize for the ******* in me. It may get better it may get worse but it is what it is. I can tell you this. You can say this is no way to insult but it is a attempt of a tree hugger to get some words in. Keep lurking maybe you will learn how to fish as well as you spell. I can include you in the Tuesday ans Thursday classs but it is filling up real quick. Thanks for the grammer help though.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Tooter. Glad we cleared everything up....


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

When there are 30 mph winds during goose season should they shut down the prairie because the birds might have to fly low and be susceptible?


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

McTrout said:


> Thanks Tooter. Glad we cleared everything up....


Mike, do you think any of the snook made it in the Harbor down there?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> When there are 30 mph winds during goose season should they shut down the prairie because the birds might have to fly low and be susceptible?


Do 30 mph winds kill geese without hunters shooting them the same as cold weather kills fish? Exactly. Apples to oranges. Making birds move is different than fish that are susceptible to shock and death from the cold.


----------

